# First Scroll Saw Purchase



## pdhbaseball23 (Sep 22, 2015)

HI,

I am new to the forum. I recently started in the wood working hobby and have began collecting the needed tools. Next on my list is a scroll saw.
I have been looking through my local craigslist to see what is available and I located a RBI 216vs (S/N: 4022). The pictures of the machine look good and the owner said it is in excellent condition. He is asking $225. Would this be worth looking into or should I continue looking?

Do you have a recommendation on a size (16" or 20", why), brand, any specific features?

Thank you


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Last year I bought an RBI 220VS ($200), and while I'm not a scroller I will be doing more of it. They are great saws, and i think the one you found is a pretty good deal. For the record, my last one was 16" (POS) and besides the other problems with it, the size was a bit to small for many of the things I did. I think that one is a 16", but ti's still worth looking into. Consider buying it for the learning experience, and you can always sell it if it's not large enough. The RBI is arguably second to a Hegner, but to find a used one is not all that common. Another favorite would be the Dewalt 788, the older ones identified as Type 1 on the motor label are especially prized…they are of Canadian manufacturer as opposed to the later types which are Asian made. But RBI is still in business after some ownership changes, and you will be able to get parts for that saw. BTW, that does sound like an older SN. Mine is 39238 and the saw was made in 1998.


----------



## xmastree (Sep 19, 2015)

Since mine is the 20" attachment for my Shopsmith, I can't bring much to the table here as far as brand choices, but whatever brand you consider should have some common features (assuming money isn't too much of an issue):
- The biggest throat you can get, so it can handle large pieces;
- It should have provision for fast and easy blade changes;
- I believe variable speed is a must;

I'm suggesting you go all-out because I believe you are going to love using this tool, and won't regret getting a good one right out of the gate.
In my case, mine has all the features above, and on a humorous note, it weighs over two hundred pounds (cuz it's attached to a Shopsmith !!


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

That's one of the better saws, although a bit small for many of my projects. Still, it will make a great saw for anyone just getting started in scroll sawing. You certainly are not likely lose much money when you sell it to buy a larger saw later on. I would offer $200 for it and see if you can get it for that, but $225 isn't a bad price for a good working scroll saw.

Charley


----------



## pdhbaseball23 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you for all of the input. I did offer $200 and he turned me down. I plan to go take a look at the saw.

Thank you,

David


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a hegner that is just collecting dust( I lost one of the blade clamps). If you are interested in it give me a pm I usually don't like selling my tools but I would like to see it go to a new home and be used.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

You're getting a bargain at $225. Pay the man his asking price, & get it to your shop! You won't be disappointed! Make no mistake, every scroller has their own opinion about the Cadillac of saws, blade breeds they prefer, add ons, tension settings, etc. I'll throw in my two pennies worth, if you're interested. I picked up a 220VS last year on Christmas day. I also own a CW - 40 Hitachi 16". Bought it new 12 years ago. I use my Hawk more than ever! Its so quiet, & easy to operate, you'll be amazed. And the parts availability & tech help from the folks at RBI is endless. That little 16" is the perfect size for a beginner to learn on. When you go look at it, run it to make sure the motor is good. It looks like it has blade holders w/it. Put a blade in it, & do a little cutting w/it to check out the variable speed & foot switch. Good luck on your venture!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you looked at it yet? Decision?


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I had the same model for years and then got a deal on a 26 inch and sold the 16. RBI is a great saw.


----------



## pdhbaseball23 (Sep 22, 2015)

I did go and look at the saw. It was in good shape. I did not see anything which would raise concern. The owner and I did some trial cuts. It performed well.
Thank you for your input. Now I just to make some projects and post my results.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats, there's little doubt you will be happy with it. If you don't have the manual they are available on line here. Consider buying your blades (if you need any) from Mike's Workshop, he carries the Flying Dutchman blades and they are really good.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

+1 what Mr. Hargis said! You're going to love that little guy! It won't be long, & you'll be addicted to scrolling like no other!


----------

